
Half of the high-paying jobs in America now require this skill: coding - my_first_acct
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/half-of-the-high-paying-jobs-in-america-now-require-this-skill-2016-06-21
======
arcanus
Software is eating the world.

I can't put it better than the article, “Coding is the new literacy: Like the
ability to read, what was once optional will soon be a basic requirement.”

I can speak to my field: in the sciences, coding is ubiquitous across
disciplines. Used in theory and experiment. Some have called it the 'third
pillar of scientific inquiry'.

I can imagine coding will repace or at least become a useful skill in many
more industries, such as medicine, law, business, even truck driving.

------
88e282102ae2e5b
> the number of jobs where the main task is to do computer programming is
> projected to decline in the coming years, as companies hire overseas
> computer programmers who may work for less, according to the Bureau of Labor
> Statistics

I'm surprised by this. I've never had a good experience with outsourced
programmers. Am I just in some unfortunate bubble of failure?

